# Moel Fferna Slate Mine, North Wales - july '12



## Landsker (Jul 8, 2012)

Visited with the Kwan.

Had some fun driving up to this, it involved us getting stuck on one hell of a hill, couldnt go forward and couldnt reverse either! after an hour or so of 20 point turns and the most extreme reversing we managed to get to the parking point.

*History*


Early workings tended to be in surface pits, but as the work progressed downwards, it became necessary to work underground. This was often accompanied by the driving of one or more adits to gain direct access to a Level. In some rare instances, such as here (Moel Fferna), there is no trace of surface workings and the workings were entiely underground.

Moel Frerna has chambers which follow the slate vein, connected via a series of horizontal Floors (or 'Levels'). The chambers vary in size and are divided by 'pillars' or walls which support the roof. The floors are connected by 'Inclines' which used wedge-shaped trolleys to move trucks between levels.

At Moel Fferna a team could produce up to 35 tons of finished slate a week. In 1877 they received about 7 shillings a ton for this. After paying wages for the manager, clerks and 'trammers' the company could make a clear profit of twice this amount. This system was not finally abolished until after the Second World War.


1 view from the spoil heaps





2 down the airshaft we go





3 approach to main drive





4 graffiti 





5 chamber, the roof in the mine seemed perfectly flat!





6 the cog





7 Incline





8 Incline top





9 Moi, on the bridge of death






all in all an impressive place, the huge chambers and the black slate make photography a bit difficult! still though one worth visiting.


----------



## Bones out (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice one Walsh, and thanks again for you tips you gave me on ' the other channel's ' web site.. Us boys over tomorrow night for some Wales goodness....


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 8, 2012)

So much credit to you guys who go underground. I'd love to but I dont think I could. And that last pic  rusty chains!!


----------



## kevsy21 (Jul 8, 2012)

Nicely captured,that bridge always looks realy dodgy.


----------



## Andymacg (Jul 8, 2012)

you wouldnt get me going over that rusty bridge no way.
nice pics tho and hats off to ya for crossing that dodgy bridge


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 8, 2012)

Superb photos & report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## chizyramone (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice one walsh


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 15, 2012)

These pics give me the shivers,the thought of going in an old slate mine, crossing a rickety bridge, i just couldnt do it but well done you guys, pic 3 is fab


----------



## steve2109 (Jul 16, 2012)

Man you are extreme, keep it up as this is the only way i will ever see underground site ! (couldn't handle being underground !) top work guys


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 16, 2012)

Wooo, thanks for sharing thats pretty hardcore and well done with the piks that must be soo tricky to photo, the last pik is EPIC!


----------



## kehumff (Jul 16, 2012)

Really good report if not a little scary , great pics too.


----------



## sYnc_below (Jul 19, 2012)

How long is the ladder in pic2?


----------



## djrich (Jul 20, 2012)

Fantastic pics but sod going over that bridge!


----------



## Pen15 (Jul 23, 2012)

Really like this report. Looks a great place

Thanks for passing on the info to Reknaw. We had a great time and have got into the "Underground" movement.


----------



## krela (Jul 23, 2012)

Very nice indeed, I love these slate mines.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jul 23, 2012)

You guys are nuts lol! Top stuff there - Bridge shot is insane :notworthy:


----------

